# Caster base for my Clausing 8520



## Defender92 (Feb 28, 2022)

I recently purchased a Clausing 8520. I didn’t want it sitting on my concrete garage floor so I had it on some strips of pine boards. It was super wobbly. I saw a similar project for a much larger Bridgeport so I decided to make my version of a base with casters and simple adjustable feet.

I purchased the casters from Menards. The carriage bolts and coupling nuts from Ace hardware. The angle iron and cut up tubing (for the casters) from the Alro outlet store (local metal shop that sells drop metal). My TIG welds aren’t beautiful but I believe it will hold. Now I can move it around my garage if needed.


----------



## Alcap (Mar 1, 2022)

Very nice I like the use of the rod couplers as locks being able to level .   I have a few things that would help keep in place


----------



## Eddyde (Mar 1, 2022)

Nice job! I have also use the carriage bolt foot trick, works great.


----------



## C-Bag (Mar 1, 2022)

The best thing about castors is being able to move to clean. I also prefer cast iron castors for heavy machines.


----------



## ConValSam (Mar 1, 2022)

I always feel that my mill is less than stable using the standard base holes, so all that added width makes me think I have a mobile base project in my future. Nice work and thanks for all the images.


----------



## Buggy6mn (Jul 27, 2022)

That looks great!  I'm going to try to copy that setup.  Exactly what I think would work for me. 

Do you happen to know the dimensions for the base cabinet?  I'm picking up a freebie 8520 soon but it's buried in a garage and I'd like to get the base built for it before I bring it home.  

Thanks for all the info and excellent pictures!


----------



## Cheeseking (Jul 29, 2022)

Nice project it looks perfect!


----------

